# Gun on boat while fishing in Alabama?



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

Florida law seems to let one carry a gun on their boat if they are fishing. Does Alabama have the same law?

- john


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Alabama law allows you to open carry a gun any time you want. Unless there is a sign on the premises that does not allow firearms. You can concealed with a permit.

Exclusions are goverment buildings, schools, public stadiums, bars, etc


----------

